# Charts & Graphs



## StarHalo (Feb 28, 2010)

Post your charts and graphs here, flashlight and non-flashlight related.

Click any image for full-size, unless noted

O-ring and lube compatibility chart (already full-size)







Common flashlight materials properties (already full-size)





Materials stiffness vs density (already full-size)






Materials cost vs conductivity






The electromagnetic/frequency spectrum, thorough and exhaustive





Magnitude chart, Kilo, Mega, Giga...





Scale chart of visible objects in the cosmos





Scale chart of data storage





Computer ports/plugs/hardware compatibility chart





Web trends map, 2009





Trends chart, 2000-09





Sony history timeline





Video game history timeline





Where your taxes went, 2009





American conflicts since 1946





Guangdong nuclear reactor, map and cutaway





Saturn V rocket cutaway





Burj Dubai tower diagram





Coca-Cola facts and statistics





Relative cost comparison of some liquids (already full-size)






Nutritional supplement effectiveness/evidence chart





Drug harmfulness chart (already full-size)






The Maglite runtime chart (courtesy Quickbeam at Flashlightreviews.com) (already full-size)


----------



## Burgess (Feb 28, 2010)

These are COOL ! ! !

:twothumbs

Thank You !

:goodjob::thanks:
_


----------



## Marlite (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow! There's terrific information here that I'll visit many times. 

Thanks for the effort!


----------



## jch79 (Mar 2, 2010)

Star Halo,

These are great - did you make all of them? If so, why? Were you commissioned to do so? If not, why? Just wanted to make some cool looking charts?

Whatever the case, these are very fun. :twothumbs

:thumbsup: john


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 3, 2010)

jch79 said:


> These are great - did you make all of them?



The Common Flashlight Materials Properties "chart" is mine, everything else is from a broad swath of sources. 

If I could make charts like these, I'd have a lot more flashlights by now


----------



## Qoose (Mar 3, 2010)

Kinda cool one that I want a poster of.


----------



## jch79 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just made one, while my computer was busy computing.

Polygons are crazy cool, as everyone knows.






:thumbsup: john


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. Love those cutaways, especially. I would have acknowledged these sooner, if I'd been able to see them. Don't know if it's my Road Runner being too busy until this morning or Imageshack.

Geoff


----------



## AlexLED (Mar 5, 2010)

indeed, great ! Thanks !


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 17, 2010)

St Patty's Day Tactical update

Click any image for full-size, unless noted

Standardized close-range engagement hand signals





Baton strike chart (already full-size)






How to spot a concealed weapon





How to open a padlock





How to hide data in an image (already full-size)






How to make an origami throwing star





Cocktail/drinks "blueprints"





Disposable lighter easter egg





Fireworks cutaway





History of the American flag chart





Ancestry by county





Religious adherence by county (already full-size)






Drug use by region





WWII casualties by type and nation (already full-size)






Know your cuts of meat





Animated six-point rotating mechanism (already full-size)


----------



## jch79 (Mar 17, 2010)

Woah, GOOD ONES! This thread rocks.

How about this one:


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 31, 2010)

April Fool's comedy update

Click any image for full-size, unless noted

How to/not to care for a baby





Hindenberg vs. humanity chart (already full-size)






Kiwi preparation (already full-size)






Benefits of friends with benefits





Names for soft drinks, by county (already full-size)






Three minute brownies recipe (already full-size) (I've tried this, and the result has the exact same flavor and texture as TV dinner dessert brownies. I would recommend adding another tablespoon or two of sugar, and a bit of chocolate syrup.)






Sabotaged airline emergency instruction sheet (from the movie Fight Club)





How to properly fold/press a bill (already full-size)






Civil unrest instructions (already full-size)






Volkswagen Golf parts inventory





Global warming/math education poll (already full-size)


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 19, 2012)

Iraq Culture Smart Card, a laminated fold-out created by the Department of Defense, handed out to soldiers deploying to Iraq. Labeled images are for pointing to in conversation. (already full-size)


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 21, 2012)

Coffee drinks


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 18, 2012)

The Tupac "hologram"


----------



## orbital (Jan 23, 2014)

+


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 23, 2014)

orbital said:


> +



[email protected]@Ks like a super mall.

~ C.G.


----------

